# Dog-friendly stops: Santander-Javea



## cjwade (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all. I've just rejoined after a few years away from the forum, and hoping that it proves to be as helpful as I recall.

I'm soon going to travel my familiar route from Santander to Javea/Xabia, but this time as well as my wife and I in the camper van, we'll have our young dog. I've never taken much notice of places to stop, from a dog's perspective, so I wonder whether anyone can recommend a good place to stop - either overnight (campsite) or just for a bit of dog-exercise? My route will be the A68, A23, AP7 (Santander-Bilbao-Logrono-Valencia-Javea). Thanks!


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

You might struggle on finding somewhere suitable for dogs on this route. Indeed, I will be watching for other replies out of interest for myself! That said, there is a decent aire in Carinena, albeit the dog-walking is very limited. There is also a decent campsite in Albarracin, near Teruel. Again, though, the dog-walking is limited. Indeed, I have found it a problem in many areas of Spain. Either the campsites are on main roads or, if not, you are straight into residential areas, or simply litter-strewn plots of land.

PS - If you do stop in or near Carinena, the wine from this area is not bad at all!

PPS - The old town of Albarracin is a lovely place to visit for an hour or so.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't use campsites on this trip and choose from one of the following:

The services just before Zaragoza at Sobradiel. Quite safe and plenty of room to walk the dog.

Relatively new service station at Ferreruela de Huerva on the motorway between Zaragoza and Teruel, plenty of space again.

The car park at Dinopolis at Teruel.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Eh ! As someone who travels across Spain many times a year with 2 dogs I can say I have never experienced any problems. whilst I am sure there maybe some campsites that have rules regarding dogs I have never come across them and in general Spanish are a dog loving nation and therefore you will have no problems wherever you stop . My advice is just do it !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Both Spain and Portugal are very laid back with dogs. It's more important for your dog to be site friendly than to find a dog friendly site.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree that I have never been anywhere where dogs were not welcome in Spain. What I have found a problem though is finding somewhere that is simply nice (as in litter/broken glass/chicken bones free) to walk dogs when travelling this route, hence my comment about looking forward to seeing some other replies so as to give me some ideas for the future. I guess it was simply a misuse of the word "suitable" in my post above!

PS - Thanks "javea". Will earmark those locations for future reference.


----------

